# Backing up an iphone



## nubsniper (Jun 2, 2013)

So does backing up an iphone and restoring it later on bring back EVERYTHING? Does this include application data because there is some stuff in those apps that I need.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

As long as it is NOT jailbroken.


----------

